# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Thông tin cần thiết khi đi du lịch Singapore

## travelvietnam

*Những năm gần đây, ngày càng nhiều người Việt Nam du lich Singapore. Nhưng không phải ai cũng hiểu rõ về điều kiện khí hậu, phon tục tập quán, việc ăn ở cũng như quy định pháp chế ở đảo quốc này. Dưới đây là một vài thông tin mà theo mình là rất bổ ích cho những ai thích du lich Singapore.*




*1/ KHÍ HẬU:*

    * Khí hậu gần giống với Việt Nam, nóng và ẩm.
    * Nhiệt độ trung bình từ 240C – 330C tùy theo mùa.
*
2/ TRANG PHỤC:*

    * Trang phục gọn nhẹ vì thời tiết nóng.Đi giày dép thoải mái vì đi bộ tham quan nhiều.
    * Khách sạn không cung cấp dép,  bàn chải và kem đánh răng.

*3/ TIỀN TỆ :*

    * Khách du lichcó thể đổi tại các quầy đổi tiền hoặc nhờ HDV địa phương chỉ dẫn.
    * Singapore : 1 USD = 1,6 Dollars Singapore , có thể lên xuống tùy thời điểm.
*
4/ ĐIỆN THẾ:*

    * Sử dụng điện 220-240 volt.Sử dụng ồ cắm điện có 3 chấu.
*
5/ NGÔN NGỮ:*

    * Người Singapore sử dụng rộng rãi tiếng Anh, Hoa, Malay.

*6/ ĂN UỐNG :*

    * An sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn.
    * Thức ăn theo khẩu vị Hoa, An, Hàn quốc. Trong bữa ăn  được phục vụ nước uống.

*7/ HÀNG HÓA BỊ CẤM NHẬP SINGAPORE:*

    * Các loại rượu và thuốc lá có ghi SINGAPORE DUTY NOT PAID trên nhãn và bao bì.
    * Thuốc lá có tiếp đầu ngữ E in trên bao.
    * Keo caosu ( Chewing gum)
    * Thuốc sợi nhai và tương tự. 
    * Bật lửa có hình dạng vũ khí
    * Các loại dược phẩm bị hạn chế sử dụng và chất tác động đến thần kinh
    * Các loài vật hoang dã nguy hiểm.
    * Các loại  pháo hoa
    * Các tạp chí, băng đĩa, phần mềm  khiêu dâm
    * Các tạp chí, sách báo, băng đĩa có tính cách vi phạm bản quyền.
    * Tài liệu có tính cách xúi giục nổi loạn và phản nghịch 

HÌNH PHẠT TỬ HÌNH ĐỐI VỚI KẺ BUÔN CHẤT MA TÚY

    * LƯU Ý:  Theo hải quan Singapore, mỗi khách du lich chỉ được mang 01 gó thuốc lá, khi mang rượu ( chỉ 01 chai, nên mua tại quầy miễn thuế của sân bay) vào Singapore.

*8/ MUA SẮM*: khi đi du lich Singapore, khách du lich nên lưu ý khi mua sam như sau: 

    * Mua đúng giá tại các cửa hàng miễn thuế hoặc những cửa hiệu lớn ( đã niêm yết giá bán).
    * Cẩn thận quản lý tư trang tiền bạc khi mua sắmoặc nơi đông người.
    * Khách du lichgiữ vệ sinh công cộng, tiền phạt cho vi phạm này khá cao.
    * Khi băng qua đường phải xem chừng xe cộ,phải theo đường dành cho người đi bộ. Đường cao tốc nằm trong thành phố nên việc qua đường phải hết sực thận trọng.

*
09/ ĐIỆN THOẠI :*

    * Khách du lich muốn gọi về VIỆT NAM hoặc đi các nước khác có thể gọi từ khách sạn hoặc mua thẻ điện thoại công cộng. Hoặc mua SIM để sử dụng điện thọai di động Nếu gọi trong nước Singapore sử dụng 10 cent, 20 cent.

*10/ LƯU Ý :*

    * Đối với những khách du lich có những bệnh như cao huyết áp, tim mạch, … nên mang theo các loại thuốc đặc trị riêng.
    * Những người khác nên  mang theo các loại thuốc thường dụng như : cảm, say tàu xe, nhức đầu, …
    * Khách nên giữ name card ( danh thiếp ) của khách sạn nơi mình lưu lại trong suốt thời gian đi Tour đề phòng khi lạc đường.
    * Khách du lich cần tập trung đúng giờ và địa điểm ( theo hướng dẫn của HDV và trưởng đoàn).
    * Tại Singapore, Không nên xả rác và ăn kẹo chewing gum (cao su).


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch singapore tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ad1

Thông tin rất bổ ích...

----------

